# Setting up semi-aquatic aquariums...AKA paludariums



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, 

This is my first post... I want to know if any body knows how to set up a paludarium, or semi-aquatic setup, because I am having a bad time setting up one. The tank that I am going to make a paludatium, is a standard 55g tank. I am thinking maybe 50% water and 50% land. On water, I plan to keep German blue rams and tetras, or possibly angelfishes, while on land, I plan to keep red eye tree frogs, maybe between 5-8 of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

I build paludariums but to a really small scale. My water area ends up being no more than a water feature. I use rocks and silicone to keep the land from spilling over to the water area so I have a well defined shoreline. My water features are never more than 5 inches deep becuase I design it with the idea that frogs can go in and out easily and without problems. 
I actually have about 6 Gambusia in 3" of water in my 55 gallon vivarium/paludarium. The water is filtered by a small external filter (501 zoomed turtle canister), and has two land areas on either side with a few aquatic plants. I have heard people use drift wood to create a separation, probably allows them to get more depth. I suppose you could use Great Stuff expanding foam (its used to create hard rock like backgrounds in frog tanks) to create an underwater barrier and in theory could give you as big a wall (as much depth) as you would like. Hmmm. 
Hope this helps.

Here is a pic of my 55 gallon


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

This is one of my favorites:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4847

You may want to do a serach for paludarium to find other posts that may be burried in the archives.

And welcome to the forums.


----------

